# tivo epg



## tom gates (Aug 2, 2007)

2) Is there any way to override TIVO's internal Channel
Frequency Table with our own pre-defined channel
frequency table?
Please let us know, if it is technical feasible to
archive these technical goals, so we could have the
further discussions, in terms of both technical side
and financial side.


----------

